# HELP Help... soft shell leopard!!



## BrookeB (May 22, 2012)

I don't know what I am doing wrong... I have a mucrury vaper bulb... the heat is all right on track, she gets 2 hrs a day of sun and cal every other feeding... but she has almost stoped eating and she is soft on her plastrom & lost weight she also has a little sunken eyes and has not been moving much.... I am freeking out...... sorry for the miss spelling but I'm toooo worried to care.... please help


----------



## dmmj (May 22, 2012)

So a lot of people will be asking a lot of questions to try and help.,mine are How long have you had him? where did you get him from? the main reason I ask these are we need to know if he was raised well hydrated before you got him, or not. It sounds like MBD and or problems from long term dehydration. The main thing is to keep him strong and healthy until a vet visit. So for now I would recommend baby food soaks, and schedule a vet visit ASAP. He will probably need liquid calcium, this problem is easier to treat the sooner it is handled, time wasted is time lost in hatch lings.


----------



## Tortoise (May 22, 2012)

Try soaking her for sure in warm water to help off set dehydration.
I am unsure why she has the soft shell. 
It sounds like you are providing good environmental conditions though.
Keep her hydrated as best you can.

(I had a little Hermanns that suddenly went soft for no good reason, the others were ok though under same conditions, sometimes its an internal problem we know nothing of and can't prevent))

Wising you all the best and I'm sure others will be along here soon to advice you too.

Louise


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2012)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Hatchling-Failure-Syndrome#axzz1vd1ZsiR6

Check out tis thread and see if the symptoms and care descriptions match.

I think the Captain is on the right track here.


----------



## BrookeB (May 22, 2012)

dmmj said:


> So a lot of people will be asking a lot of questions to try and help.,mine are How long have you had him? where did you get him from? the main reason I ask these are we need to know if he was raised well hydrated before you got him, or not. It sounds like MBD and or problems from long term dehydration. The main thing is to keep him strong and healthy until a vet visit. So for now I would recommend baby food soaks, and schedule a vet visit ASAP. He will probably need liquid calcium, this problem is easier to treat the sooner it is handled, time wasted is time lost in hatch lings.



I have had her a little less than 2 months, she was doing fine and I got her from a breeder in my area.... seemed like he was taking care of his leos...



Tom said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Hatchling-Failure-Syndrome#axzz1vd1ZsiR6
> 
> Check out tis thread and see if the symptoms and care descriptions match.
> 
> I think the Captain is on the right track here.



I am so fricken worried... the symptoms are dead on... I really really don't want to lose her..... Is there ANYTHING I can do??


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2012)

Brooke, one of my personality flaws is a lack of tact and sometimes common sense in dealing with people. So forgive my bluntness. I write this for you and also others reading this.

The answer to your question is in all honesty, no. No there is nothing you can do. When these symptoms line up and become obvious, it is usually too late and too far gone. You should always try until the very end, but just mentally prepare for the worst, while you hope for the best. Keep the warm temps, do the baby food soaks, try the sunshine... You never know you might have one that will pull through.

To make something good come of a horrible situation, I try to tell the breeder what has happened and what they have done. This damage was done within a few weeks of hatching. It is so sad, but most breeders still keep them under hot lights, on rabbit pellets, with no water and soak them once or twice a week. Is this what your breeder did? Ask him. Tell him what you have learned about what happens when breeders do this.

The moral of the story is to buy from a breeder who does NOT use the dry routine. As soon as they tell you this is a desert species, you should know that anything in their care is going to be dehydrated. Adults can survive it just fine. Because of their larger body mass, they do not dehydrate as quickly as a hatchling.

I wish you the best and I hope your little man pulls through. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## wellington (May 22, 2012)

So sorry for you. I think if you do as Tom said, it will comfort you a little if he does not make it. You would have and I know you already have done the best for him. Hold on to the fact that, if he does not make it, he had the right life for the little time you had him. Hopefully the little time he was with you and getting the proper care will be enough to pull the little guy through this. I am keeping fingers crossed and good happy, healthy thoughts are flying your way for the both of you.


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (May 23, 2012)

Awwww very sorry to hear that Brooke hope she gets better. Cassies baby Tikii has been up and down with probs, although he is now making a turn around "KNOCKS ON WOOD" he still has good and bad days, between me and Cassie its been alot of nursing, round the clock old school reptile sick care, tried and true methods of ours from back in the day when we ran a reptile rescue. I have been in contact with the breeder for some time now on this issue and i hope he didnt just pass us off some sick babies in the contest. Cassie and us would be devistated if we lost Tikii. Will say prayers for your little girl, please keep us updated...


----------



## BrookeB (May 25, 2012)

I really hope I don't lose her


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (May 26, 2012)

Brooke hows your little one doing?


----------



## BrookeB (May 30, 2012)

Well she has bad days and she has worse days... on a better note she ate today!!!!!! I am so so upset that she is living through this. She is miserable and you can tell


----------



## wellington (May 30, 2012)

Hang in there. She seems to be a tuff little girl. Hoping for more eating and a lot more better days, for both of you. Keep us updated.


----------



## BrookeB (May 30, 2012)

I will I have had a hard few days with more than this baby getting sick... my rat was ill too but now he is better so lets pray that my little Jinx will be strong and fight this... I lover her so much it brought me to tears today she is having one of those days where she won't even ope her eyes..


----------



## BrookeB (Jun 12, 2012)

Today was/is a very very sad day for me and my hubby.. I woke up to him asking me if Jinx was dead... I took one look at my beautiful baby and droped... she was gone... I am still crying and having a hard time knowing that she is in the ground right now... we did EVERYTHING we could and we could not save her my heart is broken from the loss...


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 12, 2012)

I am so very sorry for you


----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2012)

I am so so sorry You did do everything you could. She gave it a good fight. Just remember she died loved.


----------



## jesst (Jun 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. You Did everything you could her the little guy.


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Jun 12, 2012)

OH Brooke, soooooo very sorry my heart goes out to you. HUGS!!!
RIP little baby Jinx may you forever be free with all torts in heaven.


----------



## Oogway (Jun 13, 2012)

will keep my fingers crossed!

oh its too late


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 14, 2012)

Very sad to hear about your loss


----------

